# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Water: Tap water for frogs?

## DC101

Hi All.

Im going to purchase some Red-Eyed Leaf Frog soon but i want to get everything right.

I have been looking around at some info about all the types of water but i just want to be sure.

I read that tap water is good for water bowls and waterfalls, only if you leave it out for 2 days so the chlorine goes away.

Also, distilled water is good for misting because it doesn't leave any salt on the walls when evaporated.

Is that really all there is?

When i leave the tap water out for 2 days, should i cover it so no nasty bugs find their way in?

Thanks guys, help is greatly appreciated. Ill post some pics of the frogs and the viv when i am set up!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Charlotte Benedict

An easier way to get the water for the water bowls and waterfalls is just buy some spring water. Its about $2 a gallon, and will last you a while. Distilled is always better for misting because of the mineral deposits, but it is very important that for the water bowls you use spring water. When you leave tap water out for a couple days, the chlorine is gone, but you basically just have distilled water. Spring water has many beneficial minerals, and is so much better for the frogs.

----------


## Lindsey

The easiest and most economical way of getting the chlorine out is to buy a de-chlorinator at a pet store and follow the instructions on the bottle...
Spring water is fine, but if it doesn't say 100% spring water, it still could have chlorine in it.  And, in my experience, 100% spring water can be expensive.  There are plenty of minerals in tap water.  De-chlorinated tap water is actually the preferred water by many in the herp hobby.

----------


## DC101

What about rain water? Is it any good?

----------


## Don

Tap water is usually the most recommended water for your frogs but should always be provided after the use of a declorinator.  Although airing water for 24 hours will remove chlorine, you still need to find out what your water treatment plant is using for a chlorine type chemical.  There are chlorine alternatives that these treatment plants use that are not removed by airing what so ever, so the declorinator makes that type safe.

As for rain water, you could collect it and use it but I myself stick with tap.

----------


## DC101

I got 3 rain water tanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FrogNoobie659

I hear that tap water is extremely dangerous for some frogs and toads but I am not that familiar with Red Eyed Leaf Frog's. I am starting to study more frog's and toads so if I figure something out then I will let you know!   :Smile:

----------


## Don

Treated tap water is usually your safest bet since it provides the mineral the frog needs to absorb which is missing from the meals we feed them.  Spring water is fine but if filtered, would have many of those minerals removed during the filtering process.

As for aquatic frogs, I believe the PH levels are something needed to be considered with using tap water but some of our members that keep aquatic frogs may want to expand on that.

----------


## DC101

Thanks Don.
Don't worry about aquatic frogs, unless someone wants to explain for the help of others.
Im getting green tree frogs in about 2 weeks!

Cant wait! Ill post lots of pics when i get them! I couldnt do it without you guys!

----------


## FrogNoobie659

My friend told me that frogs were sensitive to tap water but it turns out that it's not true.

----------


## Don

Hi Allyson,
    If the tap water was not treated with a reptiles safe dechlorinator (water conditioner) then your friend would be correct.

:-)

----------


## Whistly

I just catch rain water and keep it in bottles until I need it, because that's what they'd get in the wild.

----------


## DC101

Thanks Luke!
I got rainwater tanks so it should be alright!

----------


## findiviglio

Hi,

Please keep in mind that leaving water out for 24 hrs or so will allow chlorine to dissipate, but chloromines, used by many municipalities, will remain.  Most standard instant chlorine removers (liquids) take care of chloromines as well, but check label or let me know if you need a product name.  No need for bottled water, some is quite hard, unless a pH/mineral prob with your tap (easy to check via local water municipality).  The Bx Zoo and others in which I've worked used instant dechlorinators for almost all, untile RO came into vogue (reverse osmosis systems).  If you use distilled on glass, take care not to spray frogs..may leach minerals, salts from body.

Diet is a very impt consideration for this species...you might enjoy this article The Red-Eyed Treefrog - Notes on Captive Care and Natural History | That Reptile Blog.

best,  Frank

----------


## StickyFrogfeet

My frog Has been having a reaction to our tap water he sheds every time i change his bowl I suggest you treat tap water with tetrafauna aqua safe, for reptiles and amphibians . get a 1 gallon water jug fill it with tap and put 8-10 drops in it and your good to go. got it straight from the aqua safe website to treat 1 gallon of water hope that helps.

----------



----------


## DC101

Thanks for your help everyone!

----------

